# ne555 con cd4017 a 9V para excitar triacs 230V



## siteb2002 (Dic 22, 2007)

Hola soy estudiante de 1º del ciclo superior de telecomunicaciones y me gusta mucho la electronica.
       He querido hacer un esquema para unas luces de navidad de pequeña potencia pero a 230 Voltios y he pensado basandome en otros circuitos que podria usar un NE555 como astable con un cd4017b como contador conectados a 9 voltios para excitar unos triacs que irán conectados a 230 voltios con sus lamparitas.
       He realizado el esquema y quisiera saber si lo tengo bien realizado, es decir me gustaría que alguien me lo corrigiese, gracias. 
       Agradecería también si me dicen los modelos de los triacs para muy pequeña potencia y si hay alguna forma más facil de hacer lo mismo. Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2007)

Te falta la conexión al anodo de referencia del triac, capacitor para estabilizar la referencia de tension de la pata 5 del IC y una resistencia limitadora en gate del triac
.
A mi gusto no es bueno mesclar los 220VCA con la logica del circuito


Fijate este link
http://perso.wanadoo.es/luis_ju/proyect/cqpic.html


----------



## siteb2002 (Dic 22, 2007)

Soy muy novato en esto y no se que es la conexión al anodo de referencia del triac, ya con el capascitador y la resistencia a la puerta del triac es suficiente no? gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2007)

Por eso te puse el link, para que veas de que hablo, fijate en esta imagen que al triac se conectan 2 cables 1 Gate y el otro es el Anodo de ref.

A mi gusto, tendrias que colocar optoaisladores


----------



## siteb2002 (Dic 22, 2007)

de donde saco el ánodo de ref.? de la misma salida del 4017? pero luego no ai k poner un diodo ni na? gracias ombre por ayudarme.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2007)

El anodo es del triac
El 4017 se conecta salida a resistencia de 1000Ohms-->gate del triac
-VCC del 4017 al anodo del triac, que es comun a todos los triac´s


----------



## siteb2002 (Dic 22, 2007)

gracias probaré el circuito, muchas gracias. Creo que funcionará gracias a ti :d


----------



## siteb2002 (Dic 22, 2007)

Ya creo que así estará bien no?


----------



## mabauti (Dic 22, 2007)

debes ponerlo a masa del 4017 y ne555 , NO a los 9Voltios.

El problema seria que el circuito no estaría aislado.

porque no mejor usas optoacopladores?


----------



## siteb2002 (Dic 22, 2007)

no se que son optoacopladores, gracias


----------



## siteb2002 (Dic 22, 2007)

ya he puesto la ref de los triac's a masa y así pues debe funcionar no? gracias a todos es que soy novato y joven.


----------



## mabauti (Dic 22, 2007)

recuerda : NO TOCAR EL CIRCUITO CUANDO ESTE ENERGIZADO puede ser muy peligroso


----------



## siteb2002 (Dic 22, 2007)

entoncs una de las patas del triac tiene que ir a masa de los 9Vcc, aún aplicándose en el triac 230Vca? si no? 
Me podrían decir el modelo del triac para una potencia pequeña de menos de 1 amperio?
y que son los optoacopladores?
gracias por todo, buenas noches


----------



## Jos1957 (Dic 22, 2007)

Te paso una dirección desde donde podrás leer algo sobre los optocaopldores o optoaisladores. 

http://www.uv.es/marinjl/electro/opto.html

Personalmente me parece muy importante que incluyas los optoacopladores en tu circuito a favor de tu seguridad.


----------

